# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Weird stuff people do on Pacific Islands

## Australia

Put your political correctness aside and read this. I have never heard of some of these things happening it's a very different culture over there I guess! I took the most shocking ones out for you to peruse:

*1. “Can”-nibal Food*

 Across the Pacific, islanders subsist largely on canned food – spam from  South America (with only a vague hint that corned beef resembles human flesh and  thus strikes a chord with ancient cannibalistic tastes!) and tinned fish from  Japan. The seas have been so exploited by Japan in any case that it’s hardly  worth going out fishing any more.




*2 Seasick Islanders*

 While the ancient Polynesians were the most accomplished navigators in human  history, crossing thousands of miles of open sea in canoes on a regular basis,  the modern islanders get invariably sea sick within minutes of setting foot on a  boat.




*3. False teeth Girlfriends*

 The French Foreign Legion maintain a strong presence in Tahiti and in keeping  with the time-old exotic dream of the sultry naked island girls, many of them  take a mistress. As Tahitians tend to snack continually on sugary food, however,  many of the girls have terrible dental problems and so a common declaration of  love is to buy her a set of false teeth. When the legionaries depart for a while  though they often take the teeth with them to render their girlfriends less  attractive while they’re gone.





*6. Starlight Reading* The stars in the Pacific are so bright in places as to read by. ‘_the  whole dome of the sky a storm of light above my head._‘





*10. Weather Chiefs*

 There are chiefs on the islands who are reputed to be able to control the  weather. _‘It seemed wonderful that there is a place where you could actually  blame someone you knew for the weather._‘

----------

